# I was looking into upgrading to HD and the VIP622 but...



## iublue (Dec 10, 2006)

after taking the time to read the posts on here about all of the problems with the 622 (overheating - freezing up - etc.) I am starting to wonder if I should take the plunge?

It seems to me that the approval for the 622 is not even close to a simple majority.

So what advice would you give me?


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Welcom to the forum but...

So all of use who haven't had any problems should start posts like" Another day and my 622 is working"? If that were to happen what you see as a simple majority would change. 

Go on any forum that supports a product and you will see the same thing. People posting that have problems or concerns and rarely posting about the products working as they should.


----------



## mrplow (Dec 10, 2004)

I love my 622 and it works great.


----------



## Shortcircuit9431 (Mar 22, 2005)

I too, have had no problems with the 622-----It works great.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

I've had mine for two months - so far, so good.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I have had mine since April. At first there were several problems, mainly in the PQ area. IMHO Dish has done pretty good fixing the majority of those problems, There are stil la few smaller nagging things like a occasional reboot, audio drop out or audio out of sync. These remaining problems again IMHO sould not stop anyone from going with the 622. If you do go the 622 route remember that dish alignment (possible more thatn one dish) and proper coax are VERY IMPORTANT.


----------



## iublue (Dec 10, 2006)

I looked at the chart at the top of the page.

Something like 35% are happy with no issues and close to 20% with major issues.

That ratio is hardly a ringing endorsement for any product.

I also read quite a bit of the pinned posts about issues of overheating, HDMI not working, crashes, etc.

I would say my concerns were not unreasonable - would you?



William said:


> Welcom to the forum but...
> 
> So all of use who haven't had any problems should start posts like" Another day and my 622 is working"? If that were to happen what you see as a simple majority would change.
> 
> Go on any forum that supports a product and you will see the same thing. People posting that have problems or concerns and rarely posting about the products working as they should.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

Mine works great, so does my borthers, my father in law, and sister in law.

So 4 for 4.


----------



## iublue (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, the installer will be the one in control of the alignment so I don't know what I can do about that.

What is the "proper coax"? RG6 or something exotic?

How often are your "occasional" problems?

TIA



Steve H said:


> I have had mine since April. At first there were several problems, mainly in the PQ area. IMHO Dish has done pretty good fixing the majority of those problems, There are stil la few smaller nagging things like a occasional reboot, audio drop out or audio out of sync. These remaining problems again IMHO sould not stop anyone from going with the 622. If you do go the 622 route remember that dish alignment (possible more thatn one dish) and proper coax are VERY IMPORTANT.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

> Well, the installer will be the one in control of the alignment so I don't know what I can do about that.


correct, so make sure that you are watching the signal strengths during the install.



> What is the "proper coax"? RG6 or something exotic?


not really exotic, just make sure that it is the proper coax for a HD signal (dish had to replace all of my old coax and put new stuff in inordder get a decent picture)



> How often are your "occasional" problems?


I usally have a small problem about once or twice a week.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I've had mine over 7 months and have had only the minor problems. You can't go by what is said in any forum like this. Reason is forums are for posting problems and finding out the cure for it. You will not find the over 90% of ppl that are very happy with the product posting in a forum. :welcome_s I had the 942 very early on and traded it in for the 622. Now the 942 when it came out had many many problems and I had the direct ext. numbers to 3 of the advanced tech team almost on speed dial. The 622 has been near rock solid in comparison to the early 942.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

iublue said:


> ...
> Something like 35% are happy with no issues and close to 20% with major issues.
> ...
> I would say my concerns were not unreasonable - would you?


People have answered your post, many suggesting that the vast majority of 622 users have trouble free boxes and fdo not routinely post that fact. You keep dangling bait out there seeming looking to get a rise out of someone.

Welcome to the board. Certainly it is valid to have concerns. Be aware that there are many, many users that have trouble free 622's. YMMV.


----------



## iublue (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't understand how my questions were designed to get anything but information out of anyone.

Someone else stated that 90% of people were pleased with their 622. But pinned at the top of the forum under "How is your 622 Performing Charts" it shows a bar graph that states only aprox 35% of people would say their 622 "works fine, no issues". On the other hand aprox 18% of people say they still have "major issues".

In my eyes that is not a good ratio. I am just trying to ascertain if those major issues have been addressed in newer versions or am I playing Russian roulette if I purchase a 622?



SaltiDawg said:


> People have answered your post, many suggesting that the vast majority of 622 users have trouble free boxes and fdo not routinely post that fact. You keep dangling bait out there seeming looking to get a rise out of someone.
> 
> Welcome to the board. Certainly it is valid to have concerns. Be aware that there are many, many users that have trouble free 622's. YMMV.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

A very large percent of 622 owners don't even know this forum exists. Many of the ones that do know it exists only visit when they have a problem or question and many just read the posts here and never post anything. The poll results you read here are certainly not representative of all 622 owners.


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

iublue said:


> after taking the time to read the posts on here about all of the problems with the 622 (overheating - freezing up - etc.) I am starting to wonder if I should take the plunge?
> 
> It seems to me that the approval for the 622 is not even close to a simple majority.
> 
> So what advice would you give me?


I have had a 622 for about a month now, I think only when I was really really fooling around with it , it locked.. but it has been flawless otherwise.

soon there will be some better features. I would like if when I am about 10 min into a show when I tell it to start recording it would hit the buffer..

I would recommend it, and there will be something cool in the software comming up.

e..b


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

iublue said:


> I don't understand how my questions were designed to get anything but information out of anyone.
> 
> Someone else stated that 90% of people were pleased with their 622. But pinned at the top of the forum under "How is your 622 Performing Charts" it shows a bar graph that states only aprox 35% of people would say their 622 "works fine, no issues". On the other hand aprox 18% of people say they still have "major issues".
> 
> In my eyes that is not a good ratio. I am just trying to ascertain if those major issues have been addressed in newer versions or am I playing Russian roulette if I purchase a 622?


The poll number that you have stated are from those that visit sites like this. Those that visit sites like this are a very small minority of those that have 622's.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

iublue said:


> I don't understand how my questions were designed to get anything but information out of anyone.
> 
> Someone else stated that 90% of people were pleased with their 622. But pinned at the top of the forum under "How is your 622 Performing Charts" it shows a bar graph that states only aprox 35% of people would say their 622 "works fine, no issues". On the other hand aprox 18% of people say they still have "major issues".
> 
> In my eyes that is not a good ratio. I am just trying to ascertain if those major issues have been addressed in newer versions or am I playing Russian roulette if I purchase a 622?


I've only had mine a few weeks now, but no problems.

Something very important to keep in mind about forums like this. We are the minority of Dish customers here... there's something like 12 million + subscribers to Dish network, and something less than 50-60,000 subscribed users of this site... and many subscribers on this site are DirecTV or cable customers... so this forum is at best a very small percentage of Dish users... and expectedly a very small amount of ViP622 users.

Who knows how many users have had good/bad experiences, we can only tell how many DBSTalk visitors have had them.

It also would help to keep in mind this forum is a lot like your doctor's office. If you go into your doctor's office and ask "how are you feeling" you should expect to get a higher than usual percentage of "not good" responses right? Many of us find forums like this in the first place because we are experiencing a problem and want to see if there are others out there with the same problem... not too many come here looking for other people who are having no problems... but once here, many of us hang around of course.


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

and the ones that don't come to these type of Forums,use theirs for a Door Stop ?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

iublue said:


> after taking the time to read the posts on here about all of the problems with the 622 (overheating - freezing up - etc.) I am starting to wonder if I should take the plunge?
> It seems to me that the approval for the 622 is not even close to a simple majority.
> So what advice would you give me?


Like many of the posts here so far, it would seem that (and I agree) most people do not even know about this forum.

My advice would be for you to install a high gain antenna on your roof, buy a HDTV of your choice, and watch the locals you can pick up.

If you want more than just your locals, or can't even get them in HD, then bite the bullet and buy or lease a Dish Network VIP622, hook it up with component cables to your new HDTV, sign up for the Bronze or Silver package and start to enjoy HDTV with probably the best, most versatile DVR on the market. Hey you might have a problem or two but when you go for the best, you have to expect some minor difficulties at the beginning.
Forget about HDMI, it is no better than component. IMNSHO 
Expect a blip from time to time.
Come back here a month after you have started using it and tell us how much you love it.

I am a proud owner of a VIP622 and a 921. Both are feeding my Samsung DLP 46inch HDTV. The 921 works great after a couple years of struggle. The VIP622 works great after less than a year of struggle. It still has a few quirks but nothing that keeps me from enjoying HDTV anytime I want.

Oops, sorry, I seemed to have rambled on a bit.:lol:


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Grandude said:


> ...
> Forget about HDMI, it is no better than component. IMNSHO
> ...
> 
> ...


Don't believe this for an instant especially if you have a larger screen. On my 62" Mits, the difference between component and HDMI is very evident.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

lujan said:


> Don't believe this for an instant especially if you have a larger screen. On my 62" Mits, the difference between component and HDMI is very evident.


It is totally related to the set that you have some brands have better HDMI circuits some have better component. Try both before deciding.


----------



## goldviper (Nov 11, 2006)

I have had my 622 for 2 months connected to my 2 month old 60XBR2 sony via HDMI and everything works great.
A friend of mine has the same setup as mine and his works great as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

DougRuss said:


> and the ones that don't come to these type of Forums,use theirs for a Door Stop ?


We have no way of knowing!

Since the vast majority of Dish subscribers do NOT come here or Satellite Guys or anywhere online... for all we know the vast majority of customers have 100% customer satisfaction OR use them as doorstops.

Unless we start knocking on doors, we have no way of knowing... and I'm actually ok with not knowing


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

I have two 622s. One is hooked up to a 60" Sony SXRD and the other is hooked up to a Pioneer 43" plasma. In both cases, I am extremely pleased with the results. The picture quality of my HD locals is excellent, which is the main reason I upgraded to the 622 in the first place. The 622 may not be as user friendly as a ReplayTV or Tivo, but it certainly blows away the crappy Motorola box that I rent from Comcast. Once Dish offers external USB storage, I will be in heaven!


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

iublue said:


> I don't understand how my questions were designed to get anything but information out of anyone.
> 
> Someone else stated that 90% of people were pleased with their 622. But pinned at the top of the forum under "How is your 622 Performing Charts" it shows a bar graph that states only aprox 35% of people would say their 622 "works fine, no issues". On the other hand aprox 18% of people say they still have "major issues".
> 
> In my eyes that is not a good ratio. I am just trying to ascertain if those major issues have been addressed in newer versions or am I playing Russian roulette if I purchase a 622?


Surely you understand the concept of a statistically valid sample. Simply put, this forum is in no way a random sample of 622 owners. Like others have said, not all 622 owners visit this site, and even the ones that do & answer the poll are a "self-selected" sample, not a random sample of the site visitors. Many (like myself) have no interest in taking the time to say "my 622 works AOK". So the percentages you are looking at really have no meaning as to whether or not the 622 is a functional DVR.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

When I first thought about getting a 622, I started checking this forum daily, and was concerened with all the problems being reported. 

Then one day I accidentally clicked on the 811 forum. I had an 811 that worked fine and never went into that forum. Well, after reading all the problems being reported on that machine, I started thinking I was the luckiest person in the world to have a problem free 811! 

That was when I realized that mostly only the people with problems are going to even visit this forum and decided to take the plunge. I have had no problems with my 622 since June.


----------



## Nick456 (Jul 6, 2006)

I currently have 2 622's, I have had a total of five units and have had some periods of sheer frustration.

But overall I would recommend the 622.


----------



## wlambert38 (Jul 16, 2006)

If you are thinking of acquiring an HD DVR, the real question is how does the VIP622 compare with other DVR's in the same category. Go to the forums on the HR20, Tivo Series 3, Motorola 6412 & 3412 etc. You will find that all of the other DVR's have far more problems. The VIP622 is not perfect, but it is the best, most reliable, stable DVR currently available.


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

You get 30 days to try it... what's the problem? Who cares what the staticstics are (esp on a discussion board)? It's what you think.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd say so for it. I currently have 2 622's and I think they are great. Sure they have problems from time to time, but every DVR I've ever owned has had issues at one point or another. Also, like others said, keep in mind that this forum, heck all DBS related online forums combined, only represents a fraction of the actual DISH customer base. And, typically the people that join these forums are either a) power users, b) early adopters, or c) customers having problems looking for help.

Don't get me wrong, the 622 has had, and still has some problems but so far they have not been show stoppers to me. I can't remember the last time my receiver missed a timer or the last time I had a corrupt recording. My HDMI ports are still working as well. Anyways, if you are looking for an HD DVR I don't think there is a single one better than the 622 right now. Sure there is the new Tivo, but it is very costly, not sure how stable it is. Also, there is the new DirecTV HD DVR, but it's had stability issues of its own as well. I think DISH has the advantage there right now, simply for the fact that it's had it's product out for almost a year already. There is also the amount of HD content to take into account. Right now DISH has the most I'm seen, way more than DirecTV and more than my local cable operator has, something else to keep in mind. This may not always be the case but it is now and frankly the amount of content, at least for me, is as important as the receiver. 

Something else you should keep in mind is the cost. While it will cost you $200 up front to lease the receiver, there are $200 in rebates available if your a new subscriber, $100 if you are an existing subscriber.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Grandude said:


> Forget about HDMI, it is no better than component. IMNSHO


For now, component is very close to HDMI quality, but if DRM ever gets implemented as the studios want, component will be nowhere near full HD resolution. HDMI will be required if you want true HD. You may as well start planning for it, since that way you don't run the risk of having to throw away expensive equipment.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

iublue said:


> I don't understand how my questions were designed to get anything but information out of anyone.
> 
> Someone else stated that 90% of people were pleased with their 622. But pinned at the top of the forum under "How is your 622 Performing Charts" it shows a bar graph that states only aprox 35% of people would say their 622 "works fine, no issues". On the other hand aprox 18% of people say they still have "major issues".
> 
> In my eyes that is not a good ratio. I am just trying to ascertain if those major issues have been addressed in newer versions or am I playing Russian roulette if I purchase a 622?


Since I update the chart. I should chime in. First off as people have pointed out, the chart is a small sample of the total users base as this site is. How I see the charts usefullness is to get a feeling of how the unit is progressing software wise and to take a dip stick approach to what the users are feeling about their boxes.

To get a true feel for the meaning, You need to go back to the previous updates and take a look at the comments. If one does, they will notice that with 3.63, the 622 took a big hit in stability with audio, 3.63 improved it but some users are still experiencing some audio losses. So it is really hard to tell what exactly the percentage of users in the lower bracket feel are major problems.

I believe a portion of users in that bracket feel that since the audio reliability has not returned to 3.60 level that their box falls into that bracket. Like any poll there is some subjectivity and I personally could see a user voting that way based on the audio state compared to 3.60.

Really what one needs to do in my opinion is look at the top top brackets and use that number as happy users and the bottom would be user feeling pain. Ofcourse the numbers here will be higher than the general poplutation because this is where people come when experiencing pain and also where the power users are going to hang and in general power users are more critical than the average joe.

That is my 2 cents. Yes I am happy with my 622s but I am feeling some pain in the audio area and hopefully I will see it resolved with the next update.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

iublue said:


> after taking the time to read the posts on here about all of the problems with the 622 (overheating - freezing up - etc.) I am starting to wonder if I should take the plunge?
> 
> It seems to me that the approval for the 622 is not even close to a simple majority.
> 
> So what advice would you give me?


While we've had a couple of issues with our 622, they've been minor. Overall, a terrific performing machine.

Recommend it highly for quality of picture, ease of use and dependability. Certainly performs better than the Longhorns did against K-State and A&M.

That said, Hawkeyes, it's what's for lunch.
HOOK'EM!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

lujan said:


> Don't believe this for an instant especially if you have a larger screen. On my 62" Mits, the difference between component and HDMI is very evident.


That is why I added that it was just my not so humble opinion. I have a 921 hooked up DVI and a 622 hooked up component to my 46 inch Samsung DLP and I see no difference in the quality of the picture. I would guess that more than 90% of the picture quality differences I see are due to the source or transmission to my receivers.

I am also assuming that HDMI and DVI picture quality should be exactly the same.

Can I borrow your 62 inch Mits to see if I can see a difference here?

BTW, in all the forum reading I have done I haven't yet seen a consensus that HDMI is actually better than component. But maybe I've been reading the wrong forums.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Larry Caldwell said:


> For now, component is very close to HDMI quality, but if DRM ever gets implemented as the studios want, component will be nowhere near full HD resolution. HDMI will be required if you want true HD. You may as well start planning for it, since that way you don't run the risk of having to throw away expensive equipment.


I can't start worrying about what may happen in the future. I'm so darn old that I don't even buy green bananas anymore.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Grandude said:


> ...
> 
> Can I borrow your 62 inch Mits to see if I can see a difference here?
> 
> ...


Sure, but you pay for shipping, ok?


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

I have had DVRs since 1999. You name it I had it! I presently have three (two Tivo, one SD and one HD from DirecTV plus a 622) I enjoy and use my DISH 622 the most and enjoy all the HD and PQ it supplies. Some issues you see here are related to heat build up due to improper placement by the owner. Others may just be defective units that are covered under replacement warranty. I am on my original unit and love it!


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

All of the examples posted using the "poll" data from this forum should be read in context. No poll conducted at a web site is in any way representative of anything. It is not statistically based, not scientific, not really a poll in the usual sense of the word. It is simply a synopsis of those who wish to record an opinion as collected under the questions of the poll. It is nothing more, absolutely nothing more. 

Drawing conclusions from any web-based so-called "poll" is simply impossible. They are meaningless as far as representing the opinion of some larger actual population. Do not use them for that purpose. That is improper, inaccurate, and just plain wrong. 

I have strong feelings about this as you might have guessed. I have done professional surveys in past lives and this misuse/misunderstanding of the term "poll" is a real problem.

By the way, I have never had any trouble with my 622. Love it. I loved my 921 even with all its problems. The 622 is a cut above and well worth the money. And there really is nothing comparable out there besides.


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

I also have had DVR's for many years. Started with the first Dish "PVR" then a windows pc, two generations of comcast motorola boxes and now am back to DISH with the 622. 

It is absolutely the best I have ever had. 

JAB


----------



## vaxmanid (Jul 3, 2004)

As mentioned earlier in this thread I would be classified as a reader rather than contributor. I cruise this site about once a month just to get a sense of what is going on. I don't consider myself a "techie" but competant. That said I've had the 811...no problems. 942...no problems but changed it out for the 622 in order to get the expanded HD channels (which you're paying for without upgrading). Again no problems. Did have a corrupted file but the 622 was able to recover it. I'd even go so far as to say its more stable with my OTA locals. There has been no need for me resort E feed for them. That had happened a time or two with the 942. My unit is about 3 months old.


----------

